

Ask HN: What's the social music startup from W2011?  - lyime

Referring to this post http://news.ycombinator.net/item?id=2043422<p>According to the OP, the site already has traction, hence the curiosity.
======
ryancatbird
I think I know who this is...

In brief, the service enables users to see & listen to what their friends are
listening to, and it currently has about 10k users.

~~~
lyime
Who is it?

